# 4h shooters



## bowtech94 (Jan 7, 2010)

Any of you guys here shoot in 4-h? Any of you going to nationals?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I shoot with 4-h. They have a nationals tournement? How do you qualify for that?


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Which nationals?


----------



## The G (Nov 12, 2009)

heck I won the NYS championship a couple years back...never did go to nationals and the shoot was a joke


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

bowtech94 : Yeah to both questions. How many shooters do you have on your team?

outdoorkid1 : Your state should have a try-out for the state team. Maybe talk to your coach in your 4-H club to find out when and where that is. What state do you live in?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

chasin feathers said:


> outdoorkid1 : Your state should have a try-out for the state team. Maybe talk to your coach in your 4-H club to find out when and where that is. What state do you live in?


 They've never said anything about a state team, and if they did......I would know about it. I live in Nebraska.


----------



## bowtech94 (Jan 7, 2010)

We have 4 on our team. and outdoorkid it's actually in Grand Isle, Nebraska


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

bowtech94 said:


> We have 4 on our team. and outdoorkid it's actually in Grand Isle, Nebraska


Now I recall. Can't you only go to it once?


----------



## bowtech94 (Jan 7, 2010)

That's right you can go to state every year for the same thing but only once to nationals in whatever event you shoot


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm in 4h. I went to state last year and I wish i had qualified for Nationals :/


----------



## bowtech94 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ha we're starting our practice in like 2 weeks


----------



## The G (Nov 12, 2009)

how big are these 4H teams? NYS only had the shoot that one time I went, they tried to have it another time but that came apart. The one I went to had maybe 15 shooters...including a dude from PA (yeah idk how that works but...)


----------



## bowtech94 (Jan 7, 2010)

Theres a bunch at nationals probably around 200 shooters


----------



## bowtech94 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

yeah, about 4 on each team... we have 8, 4 recurve and 4 compound.


----------



## bowtech94 (Jan 7, 2010)

Same here ha 4 for each


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

Do you shoot compound for nationals?


----------



## bowtech94 (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes. And hopefully gonna go again next year for recurve


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

Yeah, I'm going for recurve this year, maybe compound next year.


----------



## bowtech94 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ha I personally prefer a recurve just never really shoot it except for when i'm hunting


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

I prefer a recurve over all, but I haven't shot a compound so I don't have much to say.


----------



## bowtech94 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ha I enjoy both a lot, I hardly ever pick up a gun


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

I sometimes shoot rifle and shotgun, but I'm going to start muzzleloader.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

We're starting a hunting discipline at my 4H and I'm thinking about doing that. It seems fun.


----------



## Jmanallard (Jul 22, 2008)

I am from Wisconsin and we have rankings which depends on who gets to go so I am an alternant.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I wanna do archery all we do here is yhec and range events. If you do good enough at state yhec you go to nationals.


----------



## WUAnonymous (Nov 21, 2011)

I shoot 4h shotgun in competition, I'm wanting to start bow soon, any tips


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

yea i shoot, started a year ago and its kinda a joke (at least around here) me and Rebel17 go every 1st and 3rd thursday we started shooting shotgun and now we just shoot bow. I have only went to one 4h comp for 3d and won 3rd out of 80 kids, Rebel17 has been to 2 he shot shotgun and bow.


----------



## WUAnonymous (Nov 21, 2011)

I am one of the best in my county in shotgun competition, I'm not as big in it now as I was before tho


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

WUAnonymous said:


> I shoot 4h shotgun in competition, I'm wanting to start bow soon, any tips


Just shoot...


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

Jmanallard said:


> I am from Wisconsin and we have rankings which depends on who gets to go so I am an alternant.


Yeah, we have that too.


----------



## WUAnonymous (Nov 21, 2011)

chasin feathers said:


> Just shoot...


What do u mean??


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

You can't accomplish anything without practicing, so shoot all you can.


----------



## Jmanallard (Jul 22, 2008)

Is anyone on here competing in hunting skills?


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm not, but my friend Kelsey is


----------



## bowtech94 (Jan 7, 2010)

So i haven't visited this thread in a while. Fortunately I qualified to go back to nationals again in recurve so who all here if anyone is going???


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

I know! This last year passed sooo quickly. I'm shooting compound for try-outs, but I dont want to make it this year. I want to get better and have a good chance at Nationals. I'm really going for hunting skills and air rifle, but those try-outs aren't until January and February. 

Hey! Remember at the awards ceremony last year when Missouri and Mississippi chanted with each other? That was amazing!


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

bowtech94, looking at the results from last year and you did really good!


----------



## bowtech94 (Jan 7, 2010)

WOW it's been forever again since i've been on this thread hahaha and yes I remember us doing the chant!!!! I wish i could find someone with a video of it hahaha. And we'll be chanting it again this year when i go back! And thanks I could've done a lot better but no one told us the wind blew hard up there continuously haha.


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

I know, the wind was aweful! I'm got on the hunting skills team this year!


----------

